# Need advice on DC purchase



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

Woodcraft has a Jet DC1100MK on sale for $299. Is this a good unit? I wanted one of the vortex cone units but they cost to much. So I am looking at this one. Main feature I wanted in a DC is 115V/220V operation, more than 1000CFM, and two 4" ports. It looks like this one has all those. I saw one at Rockler and the motor sayd it drew 12A on 115V. Thats a lot but I think it will work. Anyone have this DC? How do you like it?.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

The sale price ends today, so you need to act fast to get that price. A good deal.

I have the equivalent of this machine, but with a cannister on the top instead of the bag.

I have this running on 120v. Just needs a 15amp circuit.

I have had mine for at least 7 years. It was around the time when the cannister model first hit the market.

A common messy task is cleaning either the top cannister or the top bag. I finally bit the bullet and made a separator to go inside. I started intending to make my own cone separator, but ended up with a Thien baffle. VERY simple to make and install. So far performing very well. The dust goes into the bag, but does not swirl around.

I feel I have much better suction, like when the machine was new.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/making-dust-collector-cone-separator-44695/


----------

